# Ugly Prom Dress of the Day: Tie dye disaster



## daer0n (May 3, 2008)

OK, this isn't strictly speaking,_ tie dye._ In fact, we don't really know _what_ this is. And actually, we're so horrified by it that it's left us lost for words - all we can do is stare at it helplessly, wondering who the hell would wear a prom dress like _this_? Seriously, WHO?
Source
Ok this one is not as bad as the Dying Swan one, but still, sorta monster from the swamp looking dress. You can go green but _not_ this way!


----------



## aney (May 3, 2008)

I kind of like the shape of the dress... but the colour is yucky!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2008)

Wow, the greens they used look awful together. And the way the dress is shaped makes her look a little wide. Not overweight...just wide...


----------



## Jadeanne (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, the greens they used look awful together... It brings to my mind a line from a song:

"_A marvel to be seen - Dysentery Green_"

it was a song from an old Frank Zappa album.


----------



## Anthea (May 3, 2008)

Green is my favorite color, but catapiller guts green is the exception.


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2008)

not hot. And I bet some girl bought this dress thinking she's going to look so beautiful...


----------



## daer0n (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not hot. And I bet some girl bought this dress thinking she's going to look so beautiful...



LOL!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jadeanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It brings to my mind a line from a song:
"_A marvel to be seen - Dysentery Green_"

it was a song from an old Frank Zappa album.

LOL!!! Gotta love Frank Zappa!


----------



## katana (May 4, 2008)

I don't think it looks that bad.


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think it looks that bad. Ditto, it's very earthy. I'd pair it with another handbag.


----------



## dancer01 (May 4, 2008)

Haha what the hell is that...it looks horrible.


----------



## McRubel (May 4, 2008)

I think it doesn't look that bad ONLY because the other two prom dresses (bubble sleeping bad and the dying swan) were FREAKISH. This one actually resembles a dress. So it looks okay by comparison. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 4, 2008)

I just dont like the color.


----------



## _becca_ (May 4, 2008)

I think it just has to much going on


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 5, 2008)

if you took away the beeding and those weird shear panels under the armpit area and the train and made it pink to purple hombre that is just like the prom dress i wore

aka if you changed just about everything about it but the shape


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2008)

Ohh yuck.


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

i like this one. she looks young and fresh! maybe a bit busy but not too bad at all!


----------



## love2482 (May 5, 2008)

That is ugly!


----------

